# WoW & Skype problems



## AdyS13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Usually when I play wow I use to talk with my friends on skype,the problem is that when I speak on skype, my wow fps drops dramatically from 35-60 to 3-20.Now some of my friends has almost the same computer, but the use of skype won't affect them.
Here's some info about my system:Athlon 1.5 GHz,1 GB RAM, ATI RADEON x1650 pro 512 mb ddr2.I use Windows XP PRO SP3,Directx9c (june2008), and the latest driver for ATI cards,Catalyst 8.5.
On task manager skype consumes around 40 mb.
I've tried reinstalling the game/windows,dezactivating the firewall or reinstalling skype,nothing works, don't have a clue what it's causing this problem.
Waiting solutions,thx in advance.


----------



## AdyS13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone? QQ


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

By almost the same are they in the same class as far as the CPU and RAM? I can run Skype, defrag an HDD, and record WoW with FRAPS with only a little slowdown on my PC. You're running on a rather slow CPU with just 1GB of RAM. It may be time to upgrade/rebuild.


----------



## AdyS13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have 1.5 GHz Athlon,he has 1.7 GHz Athlon,both of us 1GB DDR,both x1650 pro.
The problem is that using skype doesn't affect him at all.
Could be a audio driver problem?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

What sound hardware are you using compared to him?

Be sure to run Windows in performance mode and shut off visual effects. Skype may be using transparency causing the FPS drop.

I once had a Radeon x1600 Pro. Anything using transparency would slow down my games so bad.


----------



## AdyS13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I've got a 5.1 audio card and him an onboard 2.1.
Can you tell me please more exactly where should I disable transparency?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Right click "My Computer" and select properties.
Select the "Advanced" tab.
Click the button that says "Settings" in the "Performance" area of the page.
Select "Adjust for best performance" and click ok.

It is going to look bad but it Windows will run faster. If you use anything like WindowBlinds, Y'z Shadow or any other desktop effects helper program, terminate them before running any game.

Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## AdyS13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I did what you told me to, "Adjust for best performance", and it's exactly the same fps. 
Thx for your help anyway.


----------



## PCGamer21 (Oct 1, 2010)

I might have a solution for you problem - a free application called Overwolf that lets you use Skype (and Ventrilo) in-game. No need for Alt+Tab or minimize the game window!


----------

